# Medical or behavior problem in young mule?



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Spring is almost upon us and it sounds like she's in heat. All you can do if you don't want to involve the vet, is wait to see if it passes, until the next time.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm betting on heat too. And if she goes like 5-7 days and mellows out, then next heat if she gets crabby, I'd give her a CTJ and let her know that she is not permitted to do that.


----------



## jmc (Jun 10, 2012)

Yea. I gave her some Banamine just to eliminate pain as a reason, and she's still crabby about being touched back there. Her sister isn't crabby about being touched, but she has been more ... ahem... into airs above ground lately. Sigh. At least they're little...


----------

